# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] γερμανικό ποιμενικό!

## Ρία

καλησπέρα παιδιά!!! συγγνωμη για την απουσία μου τον τελευταίο καιρό! λόγω διαβασμάτων δεν μπορω να μπαίνω συχνά! :Ashamed0005: 

όπως λέω στον τίτλο ένας φίλος χαρίζει θηλυκό γερμανικό ποιμενικό. :Character0071:  :Character0071: 

Δυστυχώς ο ιδιοκτήτης απεβίωσε πριν 2 εβδομάδες κ ο γιος του (που είναι αυτός ο φίλος μου) πρέπει να το δωσει γιατί ειναι ναυτικός κ δεν μπορεί να το κρατησει....

είναι 1,5 χρονών, δεν είναι στειρωμένη, έχει κάνει τα απαραιτητα εμβόλια, είναι πάρα πολύ κοινωνικη με τους ανθρωπους (μπορεί να γλύψει μέχρι θανατου) :Anim 26: 
επίσης δεν εχει κάποιο θέμα με την υγεία της κ είναι καλοταϊσμένη... γενικά την πρόσεχε αρκετά ο άνθρωπος

περιοχή:πειραιάς

όποιος την θέλει ας μου στείλει π.μ 

ότι άλλο θέλετε ρωτήστε με!





> *Σημείωση.  
> 
> 04/06/2013* 
> 
> Το Σκυλί έχει δοθεί! ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Ryu

απαραιτητα στειρωση για να μη καταληξει κουταβομηχανη.

----------


## Ρία

Δέσποινα αν  το πάρει κάποιος που το αγαπαει ή θα το στειρώσει ή θα το αφήσει να ζευγαρώσει για να κάνει απογόνους.... 
το σκυλάκι δεν είναι δικό μου αλλά απ ότι ξέρω ο ιδιοκτήτης ήθελε να το ζευγαρώσει γιατί ήθελε τα σκυλάκια...

----------


## Ryu

κατα 90% θα την παρει καποιος που θα χει και αρσενικο για να κανουν παρεα...το χω ακουσει το ποιηματακι απειρες φορες..ορεξη να χουμε να μαζευουμε πεταμενα κουταβια ημιαιμα κατι και σκυλια καθαροαιμα ενηλικα που καποιος αγορασε απο ιδιωτη ως κουταβια και στην συνεχεια πεταξαν στον δρομο,οσο και να την αγαπανε δεν θα κρατησουν και τα 5,6,7 10 κουταβια που θα κανει....αν τον βοηθας με την υιοθεσια της ας επικοινωνήσετε με την φιλοζωικη της περιοχης σας να σας βοηθησουν ωστε να παει καπου σωστα η σκυλα...

----------


## Naylia

> κατα 90% θα την παρει καποιος που θα χει και αρσενικο για να κανουν παρεα...το χω ακουσει το ποιηματακι απειρες φορες..ορεξη να χουμε να μαζευουμε πεταμενα κουταβια ημιαιμα κατι και σκυλια καθαροαιμα ενηλικα που καποιος αγορασε απο ιδιωτη ως κουταβια και στην συνεχεια πεταξαν στον δρομο,οσο και να την αγαπανε δεν θα κρατησουν και τα 5,6,7 10 κουταβια που θα κανει....αν τον βοηθας με την υιοθεσια της ας επικοινωνήσετε με την φιλοζωικη της περιοχης σας να σας βοηθησουν ωστε να παει καπου σωστα η σκυλα...



Υπάρχει και το 10% :wink:

----------


## Gardelius

*Μπράβο Ριαα!!!!*  :Happy0065:

----------


## Ρία

όπα όπα ας είμαστε λίγο ήρεμοι.... είναι αρκετοί οι "κακοι" αλλά όχι 90%!! διαφωνω σε αυτό!

τέσπα...το σκυλάκι μάλλον θα δωθει σε μέλος του φόρουμ.....

----------


## adreas

Υπάρχει  ακόμα  το σκυλάκι;

----------


## Ryu

> όπα όπα ας είμαστε λίγο ήρεμοι.... είναι αρκετοί οι "κακοι" αλλά όχι 90%!! διαφωνω σε αυτό!
> 
> τέσπα...το σκυλάκι μάλλον θα δωθει σε μέλος του φόρουμ.....


 νταξει οχι ολοι αλλα το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο που θα παρει τηλ για αυτην την σκυλα θα εχει και αρσενικο...
εαν ειχες δει οτι κ γω ετσι θα κανες!10αδες κουταβια λιγων ημερων για ευθανασια στα κτηνιατρεια αλλα και μεγαλητερα σε ηλικια 1-2 μηνων θανατωνονται γιατι δεν τα περνει κανεις,τα δε μαυρα  και μεγαλοσωμα κουταβια καταδικασμενα....ειναι πολυ κριμα να γενιουνται κ αλλα....πλεον το χω κανονα,σκυλα αστειρωτη δεν φευγει απο τα χερια μου...

----------


## Naylia

> νταξει οχι ολοι αλλα το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο που θα παρει τηλ για αυτην την σκυλα θα εχει και αρσενικο...
> εαν ειχες δει οτι κ γω ετσι θα κανες!10αδες κουταβια λιγων ημερων για ευθανασια στα κτηνιατρεια αλλα και μεγαλητερα σε ηλικια 1-2 μηνων θανατωνονται γιατι δεν τα περνει κανεις,τα δε μαυρα  και μεγαλοσωμα κουταβια καταδικασμενα....ειναι πολυ κριμα να γενιουνται κ αλλα....πλεον το χω κανονα,σκυλα αστειρωτη δεν φευγει απο τα χερια μου...



Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.Το θέμα το διαιωνίζουν αυτοί που παίρνουν σκυλιά χωρίς καμία ενημέρωση.Εδώ υπάρχουν άτομα που ακόμα παίρνουν σκυλιά από πετ σοπ και το πολύ σε ένα μηνα έχει πεθάνει το κουτάβι ή έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας.
Ευτυχώς τελευταία,σε όλους τους συλλόγους αδέσποτων,όλα τα σκυλιά στειρώνονται και μπαίνει τσιπάκι.Τουλάχιστον,αφού δεν μπορεί να μηδενιστεί το κακό,ας μειωθεί.Κάτι είναι και αυτό.

----------


## Ρία

παιδιά το σκυλάκι unofficially ανήκει στην "απο πάνω"
σε λίγες μέρες κ officially ....

----------


## xarhs

πολυ καλα νεα....!!!!

----------


## Ρία

ναι!!! ήθελα να την πάρει κάποιος από το φόρουμ!!!
περιττό να πω ότι το σκυλάκι με το που την είδε πήδηξε επάνω της!! χεχεχε

----------


## Ρία

όταν λέω στην από πάνω εννοώ στην *Naylia* ​απλά άλλαξε η σελίδα.....

----------


## lagreco69

> όταν λέω στην από πάνω εννοώ στην *Naylia* ​απλά άλλαξε η σελίδα.....


Το καταλαβαμε βρε! 

υπεροχα νεα!!! αναμενουμε και φωτογραφιες.

----------


## Naylia

Παιδιάααα  :Happy:  Ειναι μια γλύκα η Λουίζα!!!!
Θα ανεβάσω φωτό όταν με το καλό έρθει !!!!!
Ανυπομονώ! :Animal0019:

----------


## Kostakos

Χαχα πιστευω θα περασετε τρελα εσεις οι δυο... Εγω εχω μια ταχπινογαργαλιαρα... χαχαχαχα οπου ειναι 2 χρονων και ακομα να σοβαρευτει

----------


## Naylia

Το ελπίζω!!!!  :Youpi:

----------


## Naylia

Μου την έφεραν τα παιδιά χθες και με έχει τρελάνει!!!Είναι πολύ γλυκιά,έξυπνη και μαθαίνει εύκολα! :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:

----------


## maria ps

υπέροχη!!! να την χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πανέμορφη!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Naylia

Σας ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κουκλα ειναι! Να σου ζησει  :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Πολύ έξυπνο βλέμμα!! Eμένα είναι πολύ πιο μάυρη.. δεν έχει την κλασσική εμφάνιση

----------


## lagreco69

Κουκλα ειναι!!!! να την χαιρεσαι και να την προσεχεις.  :Happy:

----------


## Naylia

Σας ευχαριστ όλους!!




> Πολύ έξυπνο βλέμμα!! Eμένα είναι πολύ πιο μάυρη.. δεν έχει την κλασσική εμφάνιση


Είναι εντελώς μαύρος Κώστα ή είναι bi-color;

Είναι πάντως όλα πανέμορφα!Έχω αδυναμία στους γερμανικούς ποιμενικούς!Σήμερα στο πάρκο ήρθαν δυο παιδάκια,4-5 χρόνών,και κάθησε ήσυχα,έσκυψε και τη χαιδευαν.δεν κούνησε ούτε αυτί!!πολύ καλός χαρακτήρας!

----------


## mariakappa

γιατι αμα δεν την προσεχεις θα στην παρουμε χαχαχαχαχα να σου ζησει.

----------


## Kostakos

Βασικά από ότι διαπίστωσα τίποτε από τα δύο!! κάτι ενδιάμεσο με κλασσική και bi!! τι  να σου πω άμα ανεβάσω φώτο της να δεις

----------


## Ρία

κουκλαρα μουυυυυυυυυυυυυυ!!!!αχ συγκινηθηκα τωρα!! ::  δεν θα την ξαναπαω βολτίτσα.... τουλάχιστον πήγε σε καλά χέρια!!!  :Anim 26:

----------


## Naylia

> γιατι αμα δεν την προσεχεις θα στην παρουμε χαχαχαχαχα να σου ζησει.


Πάνω από το πτώμα μου!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Σε ευχαριστώ Μαρία!Την προσέχω σαν τα μάτια μου!




> Βασικά από ότι διαπίστωσα τίποτε από τα δύο!! κάτι ενδιάμεσο με κλασσική και bi!! τι να σου πω άμα ανεβάσω φώτο της να δεις


Ναι,να ανεβάσεις να το δούμε!!




> κουκλαρα μουυυυυυυυυυυυυυ!!!!αχ συγκινηθηκα τωρα!! δεν θα την ξαναπαω βολτίτσα.... τουλάχιστον πήγε σε καλά χέρια!!!


Ρία δεν είπαμε να έρχεστε όποτε θέλετε να τη βλέπετε;;!!
Θα την πάμε βόλτα και μαζί!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχαχ!!! ρε συ!!! μενιδι;;;;;; αν ήσουν κοντά θα ερχόμουν!! ίσως πριν φύγει ο γιάννης! θα δουμε  :Happy:  χαιρομαι που ξερω που πηγε! αυτο μ αρκεί (που να ήταν κ δικιά μου)

γι αυτο τον λόγο δεν την έβαλα σε μια τυχαία αγγελία!

----------


## Kostakos

Sorry Αν σου χαλασω το θεμα αλλα οριστε

----------


## Ρία

ζουζουναρος!!! να σου ζησει η κουκλα!! είναι τόσο τέλεια τα γερμανικά ποιμενικά!!

----------


## Naylia

Πφφ,δυο βήματα είναι με το τρένο!(μην κοιτάς που εγώ εκείνη την ημέρα έκανα βλακεία και έκανα ολόκληρο ταξίδι!!  :: )

Καλά έκανες,συνήθως σε forums τέτοια είναι πιο πιθανό να πάει σε κάποιον ζωόφιλο παρά οπουδήποτε αλλού.
Ήμουν τυχερή που την έβαλες εδώ!  :Happy0064:

----------


## Naylia

Κώστα είναι πανέμορφο!!!Δε νομίζω να είναι bi.Κλασσικό χρώμα γερμανικού είναι!!!Απλά έχει διαφορετική κατανομή χρώματος!Και είναι και μακρύτριχο!!!Κουκλι,να σου ζήσει!!

(σιγά που μου χαλάς το θέμα!!!!)

----------


## Ρία

να σ πω την αλήθεια ψάχναμε με τον δαυίδ κ τον γιάννη που θα την δωσουμε... κ μ λέει ο Δαυίδ "βάλε την στο φόρουμ" κ του λέω δεν παιζει να βρεθεί κάποιος!! αν ήταν κουταβι ίσως να γινόταν κάτι.. αλλά αυτη είναι σχετικά μεγάλη.. κ μετά του λέω πες στον γιάννη να μην εχει πολλές ελπίδες!! χαχαχαχα κ να που βρέθηκε! κ είχα 2 προτάσεις τελικά!

----------


## Kostakos

Το μακρυτριχο το εχω προσεξει και εγω .. Αλλα μωρε ειναι 2 χρονων και οταν ηταν μικροτερη λεγαμε θα βγει το μαυρο και θα γινει ο κλασσικος χρωματισμος.. Ελα ομως που μαυρισε περισσοτερο. Δε με ενοχλει βεβαια γτ τη λατρευω μονο που ειναι λιγο ξεροκεφαλη και χαζοχαρουμενη χιχι

----------


## Naylia

> να σ πω την αλήθεια ψάχναμε με τον δαυίδ κ τον γιάννη που θα την δωσουμε... κ μ λέει ο Δαυίδ "βάλε την στο φόρουμ" κ του λέω δεν παιζει να βρεθεί κάποιος!! αν ήταν κουταβι ίσως να γινόταν κάτι.. αλλά αυτη είναι σχετικά μεγάλη.. κ μετά του λέω πες στον γιάννη να μην εχει πολλές ελπίδες!! χαχαχαχα κ να που βρέθηκε! κ είχα 2 προτάσεις τελικά!


Ποτέ μη λες ποτέ!
Πάντως,εντάξει τα κουτάβια τα παίρνουν εύκολα αλλά μετά φτάνουν σε σημείο να τα δώσουν.





> Το μακρυτριχο το εχω προσεξει και εγω .. Αλλα μωρε ειναι 2 χρονων και οταν ηταν μικροτερη λεγαμε θα βγει το μαυρο και θα γινει ο κλασσικος χρωματισμος.. Ελα ομως που μαυρισε περισσοτερο. Δε με ενοχλει βεβαια γτ τη λατρευω μονο που ειναι λιγο ξεροκεφαλη και χαζοχαρουμενη χιχι


Είναι πολύ όμορφη Κώστα!!Δεν τη χαλάνε καθόλου τα χρώματα και το τρίχωμα!Μάλλον αυτό το χαζοχαρούμενο το έχουν τα θηλυκα γερμανικά ποιμενικά χαχαχα!Είναι γλύκες!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Θέλουμε κι αλλες φωτο.

----------


## Naylia

Εγώ θα βάλω σίγουρα κι άλλες όταν βγάλω με την ψηφιακή!Αυτές τις έβγαλα με το κινητο προχειρα στη βόλτα!
Παιδιά,ξέχασα να σας πω! 
Δε με αφήνει να πιάσω το κινητό μου :Confused0007:  Καθόμασταν στο πάρκο,πάω να βγαλω το κινητο από την τσέπη!Με το που το βλέπει,βάζει μουσούδα και πόδια πάνω,ενω καθόταν καθιστη,ησυχη διπλα μου,και δε με αφηνε να το δω!Και το κάνει συνέχεια!!! :Anim 63:

----------


## οδυσσέας

naylia να σου ζησει ειναι κουκλα. 
τελικα ειμαστε πολλοι που λατρευουμε τους γερμανικους ποιμενικους.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δεν υπάρχει ομορφότερο σκυλί.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

*Naylia* 

Ο λαός απαιτεί να αλλάξεις και την φωτό στο αβαταρ σου....και να βάλεις το σκυλάκι.

Ετσι για να γουστάρουμε.

----------


## Naylia

Ευχαριστώ!

Ναι ειναι ομορφιές!Και τόσο έξυπνα και καλόκαρδα σκυλιά.Φοβερη φυλη!

----------


## Naylia

> *Naylia* 
> 
> Ο λαός απαιτεί να αλλάξεις και την φωτό στο αβαταρ σου....και να βάλεις το σκυλάκι.
> 
> Ετσι για να γουστάρουμε.


χαχαχα!και θα μου λένε,τι κάνεις στο bird club?? Θα την αλλάξω,θα βάλω μια με το σκυλί και ένα ringneck μαζι!
Τώρα με την κοπελιά,το βλέπω δύσκολο για ringneck που έλεγα πάντως.Σίγουρα όμως κάποια στιγμή!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> χαχαχα!και θα μου λένε,τι κάνεις στο bird club?? Θα την αλλάξω,θα βάλω μια με το σκυλί και ένα ringneck μαζι!
> Τώρα με την κοπελιά,το βλέπω δύσκολο για ringneck που έλεγα πάντως.Σίγουρα όμως κάποια στιγμή!


Τώωωωρα μιλάς σωστά.

 :Happy0065:

----------


## οδυσσέας

βασιλη με την ευκαιρια να σου πω οτι μου αρεσει και το δευτερο κατοικιδιο σου. :Happy0196:

----------


## vag21

> βασιλη με την ευκαιρια να σου πω οτι μου αρεσει και το δευτερο κατοικιδιο σου.


μετα το πασχα δεν θα το ξαναδεις  :Angel02: .

----------


## Ρία

> βασιλη με την ευκαιρια να σου πω οτι μου αρεσει και το δευτερο κατοικιδιο σου.


xaxaxaxaxa!! τωρα το είδα!!!!! κορυφαίο!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Να τη χαιρεσαι!!!!! Ρια welldone!!!!!*

----------


## adreas

> naylia να σου ζησει ειναι κουκλα. 
> τελικα ειμαστε πολλοι που λατρευουμε τους γερμανικους ποιμενικους.


Μάγος  είσαι;  Πάνω που  έλεγα  θα βρω  και  εγώ ένα  φίλο  να  ανεβαίνουμε  στα βουνά  και  να μη  μου  λέει πονάνε  τα  πόδια μου…………………… πρόλαβε  άλλος!!!!!!  Να το   χαίρεσαι  το φιλαράκι  σου!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

θα βρεθει και για σενα απλα το δικο σου φιλαρακι-σκυλος θα ειναι αρσενικο.

*naylia ετοιμασε γεννα ενα κουταβι ο Αντρεας ενα εγω και ενα ο Βασιλης. :Anim 59:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Αντε να ζευγαρώσω και γω το ζυγούρι μου και να σας δωσω απο ένα......

 :Anim 26:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> *naylia ετοιμασε γεννα ενα κουταβι ο Αντρεας ενα εγω και ενα ο Βασιλης.


+1 για μενα και τον πατερα μου που μας αρεσει πολυ αυτη η ρατσα.. ειχε ο πατερας μου στα νιατα του ενα αλλα τον αφησε νωρις..

----------


## οδυσσέας

ωραια μαζευτηκαμε 4 για κουταβια. 

βασιλη και ενα ζυγουρι............................. στα καρβουνα φτανει. :Anim 59:

----------


## Naylia

χαχαχα!Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά!
Ειναι πραγματικά πολύ καλά σκυλια τα συγκεκριμένα.
Είμαι κατά της ανεξέλεγκτης αναπαραγωγής σκυλιών,γι αυτό κι εγώ δεν πήρα κουτάβι από γέννα ιδιώτη.Κανονικά,αν θες κουτάβι ράτσας το παίρνεις από εκτροφέα.
Θα τη στειρώσω τη μικρή  :Big Grin:

----------


## Naylia

Άλλη μια φωτό  :Love0033:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεν νομιζεις οτι θα επρεπε να ικανοποιησεις το ενστικτο της μια δυο φορες πριν την στειρωσεις? Να νιωσει πως ειναι να εισαι μανα.. εστω και πατερα απο εκτροφειο και τα μωρα να τα παρει ο εκτροφεας, και να μοιραστετε τα εσοδα? Μια ιδεα λεω..

----------


## mitsman

εχω αρσενικο πρωο!!!! χαχαχαα ετσι και μας ακουσει η Δεσποινα θα μας παρει με τις πετρες!

----------


## xarhs

πωωωωωωωωωωω............. 3000 φορες ανοιξα το θεμα να το διαβασω και ενω ξερω οτι ο γερμανικος ποιμενικος ειναι το γνωστο λυκοσκυλο εμενα δεν μου περασε απο το μυαλο

να σου ζησειιιιιιιιιι

----------


## Naylia

> εχω αρσενικο πρωο!!!! χαχαχαα ετσι και μας ακουσει η Δεσποινα θα μας παρει με τις πετρες!


Ασχολίαστο hahahahaha  :: 




> πωωωωωωωωωωω............. 3000 φορες ανοιξα το θεμα να το διαβασω και ενω ξερω οτι ο γερμανικος ποιμενικος ειναι το γνωστο λυκοσκυλο εμενα δεν μου περασε απο το μυαλο
> 
> να σου ζησειιιιιιιιιι


Σε ευχαριστω!




> Δεν νομιζεις οτι θα επρεπε να ικανοποιησεις το ενστικτο της μια δυο φορες πριν την στειρωσεις? Να νιωσει πως ειναι να εισαι μανα.. εστω και πατερα απο εκτροφειο και τα μωρα να τα παρει ο εκτροφεας, και να μοιραστετε τα εσοδα? Μια ιδεα λεω..


Νίκο,καταλαβαίνω γιατί το λες όμως υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν σκέφτονται σαν εμενα κι εσενα.Πολύ εκμεταλλεύονται τα σκυλιά με σκοπό το εμποριο και σαν απότέλεσμα πληθαίνουν τα αδέσποτα.Δε γινεται να συνεργαστεί ένας ιδιώτης με εναν εκτροφέα για αναπαραγωγή.Οι εκτροφεις που ειναι πιστοιποιημένοι επισημα απο τον ΚΟΕ,έχουν επίσημα χαρτιά ότι το κουτάβι ειναι απαλλαγμένο από ασθένειες και γεννετικές ανωμαλίες.Ένας ιδιώτης,αν ζευγαρώσει δυο σκυλιά,ακόμα και με χαρτια να είναι αυτα τα σκυλιά,τα κουτάβια δε θα ειναι καθαρόαιμα γιατί κανεις ιδιώτης δεν νοιάζεται να κανει εξετασεις για ασθενειες και γεννετικές ανωμαλίες.Οι πιο πολλοι το κανουν για να τα πουλήσουν.Αν ένα κουταβάκι από αναπαραγωγη ιδιώτη,έχει κάποιο προβλημα,θα το αφήσει στο δρόμο γιατί πολύ απλά κανείς δε θα το αγοράσει.

Η στείρωση συμβάλλει στη μείωση των αδεσπότων.Τα σκυλιά,δεν έρχονται σε επαφη για ευχαρίστηση ή απο έρωτα,είναι απλά ικανοποίηση ορμονικών αναγκών.Επίσης,η στείρωση βοηθάει τα σκυλιά να αποφυγουν μελλοντικά διάφορες παθήσεις όπως πχ καρκίνο της μήτρας,αφροδίσια νοσήματα κτλ)

----------


## xarhs

naylia ξεχασα να προσθεσω οτι το λυκοσκυλο ειναι η αγαπημενη μου ρατσα σε σκυλια....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! μεγαλη τρελα

----------


## Ρία

να κ άλλος!!!! ρε ας είναι καλά ο ρεξ!!!

----------


## Naylia

> naylia ξεχασα να προσθεσω οτι το λυκοσκυλο ειναι η αγαπημενη μου ρατσα σε σκυλια....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! μεγαλη τρελα



Δε σε αδικώ!Ειναι αξιολατρευτα :Love0033:

----------


## Ρία

εμενα μ αρεσουν κ τα λαμπραντόρ πάρα πολύ!

----------


## mitsman

> 1. Τα σκυλιά,δεν έρχονται σε επαφη για ευχαρίστηση ή απο έρωτα,είναι απλά ικανοποίηση ορμονικών αναγκών.
> 2.Επίσης,η στείρωση βοηθάει τα σκυλιά να αποφυγουν μελλοντικά διάφορες παθήσεις όπως πχ καρκίνο της μήτρας,αφροδίσια νοσήματα κτλ)


1. Μια αναγκη, ενα ενστικτο που ο θεος εχει δωσει σε ολα τα πλασματα αυτου του κοσμου που δεν θα μπορουσα με τιποτα εγω να αφαιρεσω αυτο το δικαιωμα!

2. Αφροδισια νοσηματα σε σκυλια επειδη ολη μου την ζωη εχουμε σκυλια και οχι ενα... πολλα, δεν μου εχει τυχει.... μου εχει τυχει ομως καρκινος της μητρας επειδη ΔΕΝ ζευγαρωσα την σκυλα!!!

----------


## Naylia

> 1. Μια αναγκη, ενα ενστικτο που ο θεος εχει δωσει σε ολα τα πλασματα αυτου του κοσμου που δεν θα μπορουσα με τιποτα εγω να αφαιρεσω αυτο το δικαιωμα!
> 
> 2. Αφροδισια νοσηματα σε σκυλια επειδη ολη μου την ζωη εχουμε σκυλια και οχι ενα... πολλα, δεν μου εχει τυχει.... μου εχει τυχει ομως καρκινος της μητρας επειδη ΔΕΝ ζευγαρωσα την σκυλα!!!



1.Ο κάθε ένας έχει την άποψη του για το θέμα.Όμως αν ειναι να υποφέρουν στους δρόμους και στα χέρια του κάθε ανώμαλου προτιμώ να το αφαιρέσω το δικαίωμα.

2.Φυσικά και υπάρχουν.Όπως το αφροδίσιο μεταδοτικό νεόπλασμα.
Ναι,σου έτυχε αυτό επειδή δεν τη στείρωσες όμως.Αν το σκυλί δεν έχει στειρωθεί,τότε πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να ζευγαρώνει μια φορά το χρόνο.

----------


## Ryu

> 1. Μια αναγκη, ενα ενστικτο που ο θεος εχει δωσει σε ολα τα πλασματα αυτου του κοσμου που δεν θα μπορουσα με τιποτα εγω να αφαιρεσω αυτο το δικαιωμα!
> 
> 2. Αφροδισια νοσηματα σε σκυλια επειδη ολη μου την ζωη εχουμε σκυλια και οχι ενα... πολλα, δεν μου εχει τυχει.... μου εχει τυχει ομως καρκινος της μητρας επειδη ΔΕΝ ζευγαρωσα την σκυλα!!!


καρκινο της μητρας παθενουν και αυτα που κανουν γεννες,επισης πυομυτρα που ειναι παρα πολυ συχνη και εκει περνει μονο στειρωση.εαν την ειχες στειρωσει δεν θα παθενε καρκινο στην μητρα.ενα σκυλι που δεν προοριζεται για αναπαραγωγη καλο ειναι να στειρωνετε.εαν ολοι ζευγαρωναμε τα σκυλια μας γιατι ο θεος εχει δωσει το δικαιωμα φαντασου τι θα γινοταν....
επισης 4 θελετε να παρετε κουταβι απο μια σκυλα που δεν ειναι καν εγκυος και τα δικα μου κουταβια παραμενουν αδεσποτα διπλα στην εθνικη οδο,μελλοντικα χιλιοπατημενα απο τα αυτοκηνιτα τομαρια της παλαιας εθνικης...βλεπεις ειναι κοπροσκυλα..και μετα λετε γκρινιαζω....

----------


## mitsman

2 με 3 φορες αν ζευγαρωσει στη ζωη της μια σκυλα ειναι μια χαρα!!!!!
τελος παντων.... μεγαλη κουβεντα και δεν ακρη δεν βγαινει!

Ευχομαι ο θεος να μην με στειρωσει επειδη τα παιδια μου θα ζουν χειροτερα απο τα αδεσποτα ετσι που εχουν εξελιχθει τα πραγματα!

Να την χαρεις την σκυλιτσα σου!

----------


## Naylia

> 2 με 3 φορες αν ζευγαρωσει στη ζωη της μια σκυλα ειναι μια χαρα!!!!!
> τελος παντων.... μεγαλη κουβεντα και δεν ακρη δεν βγαινει!
> 
> Ευχομαι ο θεος να μην με στειρωσει επειδη τα παιδια μου θα ζουν χειροτερα απο τα αδεσποτα ετσι που εχουν εξελιχθει τα πραγματα!
> 
> 
> 
> Να την χαρεις την σκυλιτσα σου!



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

ps.Αν δεν ειναι στειρωμένη,πρεπει κάθε χρόνο να ζευγαρώνει.Όχι δυο-τρεις!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> εμενα μ αρεσουν κ τα λαμπραντόρ πάρα πολύ!


Κι εμενα! Εχω κολλημα με αυτην την ρατσα ή τελως παντων σκυλια με τετοιο μπεζ χρωμα.. ειχα δει το marley and me και κολλησα!

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχα! εγω κ πριν την ταινια ειχα αγαπη σε αυτα

----------


## οδυσσέας

> επισης 4 θελετε να παρετε κουταβι απο μια σκυλα που δεν ειναι καν εγκυος και τα δικα μου κουταβια παραμενουν αδεσποτα διπλα στην εθνικη οδο,μελλοντικα χιλιοπατημενα απο τα αυτοκηνιτα τομαρια της παλαιας εθνικης...βλεπεις ειναι κοπροσκυλα..και μετα λετε γκρινιαζω....


Δεσποινα η δικη μου αγαπη για τα σκυλια και γενικα για τα ζωα ειναι μπορεις να την πεις αρωστια. δυστηχως ετσι οπως τα εφερε
 η ζωη δεν μπορω να εχω τιποτα σαν κατοικιδιο. για να παρεις μια εικονα σε αυτα που σου λεω, οταν ημουν 9 χρονων ειχα παρει στο σπιτι μου μια αδεσποτη σκυλα με 10 κουταβακια που ειχε γεννησει σε ενα παλιοσπιτο το οποιο θα γκρεμιζαν. δεν λεω ποσα εχουν περασει απο τοτε απο τα χερια μου. ποτε δεν ειχα καθαροαιμο σκυλι και αυτο που ειπα το ειπα για πλακα. παντα μου αρεσαν τα λυκοσκυλα αλλα οχι τα καθαροαιμα. ειχα ημιαιμο λυκοσκυλο και καποια στιγμη αν θελει ο Θεος θα ξαναπαρω.

δες και αυτο το βιντεακι με 11 κουταβακια που ειχα τραβηξει με το κινητο μου, οταν μαζευα χορταρικα για τις καρδερινες μου και θα καταλαβεις αν λεω αληθεια η ψεματα.
(το βιντεακι το εχω κοψει στα σημεια που μιλαμε εγω και ο γιος μου).

----------


## vag21

> καρκινο της μητρας παθενουν και αυτα που κανουν γεννες,επισης πυομυτρα που ειναι παρα πολυ συχνη και εκει περνει μονο στειρωση.εαν την ειχες στειρωσει δεν θα παθενε καρκινο στην μητρα.ενα σκυλι που δεν προοριζεται για αναπαραγωγη καλο ειναι να στειρωνετε.εαν ολοι ζευγαρωναμε τα σκυλια μας γιατι ο θεος εχει δωσει το δικαιωμα φαντασου τι θα γινοταν....
> επισης 4 θελετε να παρετε κουταβι απο μια σκυλα που δεν ειναι καν εγκυος και τα δικα μου κουταβια παραμενουν αδεσποτα διπλα στην εθνικη οδο,μελλοντικα χιλιοπατημενα απο τα αυτοκηνιτα τομαρια της παλαιας εθνικης...βλεπεις ειναι κοπροσκυλα..και μετα λετε γκρινιαζω....


αυτοι που θελουν σκυλακια ας ριξουν και μια ματια στις αγγελιες που βαζει η δεσποινα,μπορει να μην ειναι ρατσας αλλα θα σας αγαπανε διπλα να ειστε σιγουροι.

----------


## cute

είναι κούκλα η σκυλίτσα σου naylia!!!το ιδιο και η δικιά σου Κώστα!!!
και εμένα μου αρέσουν πολύ οι γερμανικοι ποιμενικοι όπως και πολλές ακομα ράτσες,όπως π.χ τα χασκι,μαλαμουτ αλασκας και γενικά όσες ράτσες μοιάζουν με τους λύκους μου αρεσεουν παρα πολυ :Big Grin: 


αλλά γενικά μου αρέσει κάθε μουριτσα!!και καθαρόαιμη και ημιαιμη!!! :Happy: 
οταν γίνω ενήλικη και έχω το δικό μου σπίτι και έχω τη δυνατότητα για ένα σκυλάκι,θα έπαιρνα σιγουρα κάποιο αδέσποτο....γιατι είναι πιλυ γλυκά και δεν τους αξίζει αυτό που τραβάνε!!!

σορρυ για το οφ τοπικ naylia!!!να χαίρεσαι την υπέροχη σκυλίτσα σου!!!

----------


## xarhs

μες στο μυαλο μου εισαι δεσποινα..... και εγω τρελαινομαι για σκυλια που μοιαζουν με λυκους χαχαχαχ

----------


## Kostakos

Εγώ το έχω βάλει σκοπό όταν μεγαλώσω να βοηθάω αδέσποτα, τρ δε το κάνω διότι οι γονείς μου τρελαίνονται (ειδικά τρ που έχω και 4 σκυλια και ένα παπαγαλογατόσκυλο χαχαχα)

----------


## Naylia

> είναι κούκλα η σκυλίτσα σου naylia!!!το ιδιο και η δικιά σου Κώστα!!!
> και εμένα μου αρέσουν πολύ οι γερμανικοι ποιμενικοι όπως και πολλές ακομα ράτσες,όπως π.χ τα χασκι,μαλαμουτ αλασκας και γενικά όσες ράτσες μοιάζουν με τους λύκους μου αρεσεουν παρα πολυ
> 
> 
> αλλά γενικά μου αρέσει κάθε μουριτσα!!και καθαρόαιμη και ημιαιμη!!!
> οταν γίνω ενήλικη και έχω το δικό μου σπίτι και έχω τη δυνατότητα για ένα σκυλάκι,θα έπαιρνα σιγουρα κάποιο αδέσποτο....γιατι είναι πιλυ γλυκά και δεν τους αξίζει αυτό που τραβάνε!!!
> 
> σορρυ για το οφ τοπικ naylia!!!να χαίρεσαι την υπέροχη σκυλίτσα σου!!!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ!

Και σε μένα το ίδιο συμβαίνει παιδιά με τα σκυλιά που μοιάζουν με λύκους.Τα Αλάσκαν μαλαμιουτ είναι απο τις αγαπημένες μου φυλές.
Αν κάνετε ενα search στο google θα δείτε και το τσεχοσλοβακικο λυκοσκυλο.Τρέλα λεμε!!! :Jumping0045:

----------


## cute

Κώστα κι εγώ!!!!!

----------

